

Versioning Feature for Amazon S3 Now Available - jrbedard
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2010/02/08/versioning-feature-for-amazon-s3-now-available/

======
ntoshev
It doesn't diff the versions, charges you for total storage:

[http://aws.amazon.com/s3/faqs/#How_am_I_charged_for_using_Ve...](http://aws.amazon.com/s3/faqs/#How_am_I_charged_for_using_Versioning)

~~~
mhb
Any idea why they don't do it the same way as snapshots?

~~~
Hexstream
I'd guess snapshots aren't retrieved fairly often so the additional CPU and IO
overhead of reconstituting a version are totally worth it given the space
savings, unlike for data that's used regularly?

(Disclaimer: I have no experience in snapshot system implementation so I don't
know what I'm saying)

------
mmastrac
If this works with CloudFront, it would save us a ton of effort renaming files
to their MD5 hashes. We could then serve multiple concurrent versions of your
website from a single file tree.

~~~
tybris
No word from them yet. They normally strip query arguments. Hopefully they'll
make an exception for versioning.

------
timf
There was some discussion previously, here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1067154>

------
MarkPNeyer
if only they had rsync support...

~~~
mmastrac
No kidding. We only push changed files to S3 after every build, but it's still
a lot of bytes that go across the wire. I wish there was a way to build a new
file as a diff from an old one.

